# Ada amazonia



## amir7099 (Jan 31, 2014)

hi i have a question
Some productions of ADA have been entered to Iran. And the point that some of those are in Iran by personal stores and are not in iran by your candidator.
I have bought one of these products called Amazonia but I think that this one is produced in 2008 because the title on it was NEW Amazonia. The ADA changed the shape of Amazonia in 2011 and wrote just Amazonia ( without new ) so the result: my Amazonia is made in 2008. And this is the QR code of mine: 
I want to know according to what I said, What happened to quality of mine? Did it reduce in quality or not? ( reminde you that mine is 2008 )
What about spoiling? 
Because the seeds of Aquasoil were a little wet and changed into powder by some finger pressure.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

There's a powder version and a normal gravel-like version. My guess is you have the powder version. Nothing wrong with it, but it's a lot different than substrate that most people are used to using.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I have never heard of Amazonia expired. As long as they are sealed up in the plastic bag, I don't see there will be any issue. I have stocked up a packet myself when it was sold at discounted price as well. 

I have even recycled them but of course the nutrients are less since they have been used before. New Amazonia should be better than Amazonia II as the old one is infamous for crumbling after a few months in the tank.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, you can safely use it. Some people even consider this batch better than some of the latest Amazonia.


----------



## Dan101 (Aug 27, 2014)

I bought 2 9ltr bags, but unfortunately for me, I didn't read the instructions(Dah) what a mess. Now to start over. Question is there any other place to buy the this stuff? I had a not to leas ant experience with the supplier in Ca. so I am looking for a different place. Any ideas?


----------



## yunney (Oct 4, 2014)

I believe the previous version should be better, which has a stronger ability to low the GH.


----------

